# Consignment Sale



## 101982 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a RV that I am wanting to sale but haven't got the time so I am thinking of selling it on consignment with a dealer. I have noticed the griffin motorhomes can offer this service. They are pretty local to me and I have driven past their new premises which looks fabulous. Just wondered if anyone had any comments about them. Their website is:- www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk

Advice would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Many dealers do it but its expensive so don't be surprised if you don't get back the amount you are looking for but they are a hassle free way of selling.

If griffin suits you and your happy go for it :wink: :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

What bothers me about this type of selling is what guarantee is there that youwill get paid out??
what happens if company goes belly up and have just taken in the cash for you rv :?:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Geo said:


> What bothers me about this type of selling is what guarantee is there that youwill get paid out??
> what happens if company goes belly up and have just taken in the cash for you rv :?:


I've always understood that the owner retains the registration documents until he's paid to release them???


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

How the heck do you get to copy someones message in a box so you can respond?

Manually: Tonyt wrote:I've always understood that the owner retains the registration documents until he's paid to release them???

I sold a couple of cars via a local garage and on one occasion when I went to sort out some paperwork after they sold one of them, it turned out they had used photocopies of the registration documents, without my signature to sell the car!

They where a good bunch and there was no malice. I received the full money we had agreed on, but it makes you wonder how the heck you can stay in control of a situation if you are not present!

Best way is to be sure of the garage and keep in regular contact.

Regards

Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> How the heck do you get to copy someones message in a box so you can respond?
> 
> Chris


Use the Quote button at the top right of the post you want to reply to.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

tonyt said:



> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck do you get to copy someones message in a box so you can respond?
> ...


Goddam,

Don't you just hate it when it is that simple!

Thanks Tonyt, I have been pondering that one for some time!

Regards

Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Goddam,
> 
> Don't you just hate it when it is that simple!
> 
> ...


You can even do this


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi PPP
Why not put up some details and pictures on here and see if anyone has any interest... We are all good, honest people and if someone is looking for an RV they will contact you (you will need to put contact details in your advert) and see what happens.
Dealers will take a percentage of the sale price just for parking it on their premises, which is not a bad idea, but if you manage to sell privately it does give you some leeway with the price etc.....

Good luck

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Been checking out the fees charged, and they want 10% on average, Thats £3000 on a thirty gand RV 8O


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

A friend on mine placed his caravan for this type of sale, After a few months he was contacted to tell him that the company had gone bust, the owner had done a runner , his caravan had been sold for a lot less than agreed - without his permission. 

No problem he thought contact the insurance , they would not pay out as it was not stolen but a business transaction he agreed to and the resultant action was fraud and he was not covered. 

Ok it was a caravan without DVLA paperwork but it is a potential worry. 

Seller beware


----------



## 101982 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your reply's. I have just spoken to Griffin and they said there are a few ways they can do it.

1. I tell them what my minimum price I will except for it and they keep what ever extra they sell it for.

2. They sell the RV and take 7.5% of the sold price.

They seemed really friendly and explained to me that they would advertise it in the ARVM, Caravan and Camper Trader, on their website etc.

People's opinion seem to be against this, but as I don't have the time to prepare it for selling it takes all the hassle away from me.

Just wanted to know if anyone knew much about this dealer?

Dan


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't have the time to prepare it for sale yourself but are happy to loose 7.5% of the sale price why don't you get the thing professionally valeted inside and out and spend the money you will loose on the sale by advertising it here, in the autotrader, on Ebay and anywhere else that lets you advertise. 

If you have a good friend/trusted family member that can let people come and look at it when you are busy tell them you will give them 5% of the sale price if they sell it for you. 

That way you always stay in control and you know where the vehicle is, the vehicle is prepared for sale professionally cleaned and in its best condition and the person doing the selling for you has an interest in getting the best price possible. An hour of your time showing your "salesperson" where everything is and how everything works will be repayed in the price you will get for it.

As far as the dealers are concerned they are in it to make money and 7.5% of £1000 is £75.00....................not a huge incentive to get the best possible price they can!!

As a matter of interest what are you selling???

Good Luck

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Dazzer here, and I would also like to know what you are selling, and so might some others too :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi PPP i sold my kentucky through a local dealer, it does take all the hassel out, he's open 7 days a week so viewing was easy. So no answering the phone and arranging to be in, and how do they test drive it? on your insurance, thats got to be arranged with the insurance company, or his which will be third party only. dealer just sticks trade plates on and it's fully comp.

It also had finance on it which he paid of when he sold it, and a lot of people prefer to buy from a dealer, meaning it may sell quicker and for more money. This is especially true if were talking big bucks.

He even arranged an insurance backed warrantee on it. I would certainly do it again.

Olley


----------

